# Pituitary tumor-When to euthanize?



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

I lost a rat in February to a pituitary tumor. She started off puffed up and stumbling, eventually lost use of her back legs, lost use of her front legs, started having frequent seizures and ultimately stopped being able to move at all. She was miserable. It was at this point I made the appointment to have her euthanized. 
I currently have another rat with a pituitary tumor. She is puffed up, not using her back legs, not holding food anymore, but she is still relatively happy. I do not want to euthanize her while she's still enjoying life, but I also don't want her to get to the point of being unable to move and having seizures. (She's always been my favorite. Makes this so much tougher.)
When should I make the vet appointment to have her euthanized? What would you guys do?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Have you tried any meds to make her better? If not, I would try that first. If no meds made her better, then putting her down is the kind thing to do. I'm sorry.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Have you tried any meds to make her better? If not, I would try that first. If no meds made her better, then putting her down is the kind thing to do. I'm sorry.


I don't believe there's treatment for pituitary tumors at such a late stage.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm going to make an appointment tomorrow for Monday or Tuesday. I don't want her to suffer like my other rat did. Rats are the most heartbreaking pets.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

futureshadows said:


> I'm going to make an appointment tomorrow for Monday or Tuesday. I don't want her to suffer like my other rat did. Rats are the most heartbreaking pets.


I'm so sorry. How long has she been showing the signs of PT?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I've never had a rat with a PT, but I know some meds are really helping add months of quality life. I would try meds first, but that's just me- you know her better, obviously.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Ask for steroid injections. They work very fast and can really increase quality of life.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

She was puffed up two weeks ago and became very thin. I started feeding her baby motrin and ensure and she put on some weight and but was sleeping more. On Monday, I noticed she was losing her ability to move. Yesterday I notice she had stopped using her back legs but was very glad she could still hold food and eat. Today she cannot hold food anymore and has developed cataracts overnight. At the speed its progressing, I feel like it'd be the best option. I really don't want her to suffer like my other rat did.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

My family's pushing me to take her tomorrow instead. I can't believe it got this bad so fast.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry but if she is suffering, that's the best you can do for her now. How old is she?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Untreated, PT can progress as fast as gone in a day or 2, to gone in a few weeks. I am sorry. I have 2 here with PT, one non-responsive to meds and the other responding very well to bromocriptine.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Oh I'm so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's about 2 and a half.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

This was her late last year. Cute split cap rat.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

lilspaz68 said:


> Untreated, PT can progress as fast as gone in a day or 2, to gone in a few weeks. I am sorry. I have 2 here with PT, one non-responsive to meds and the other responding very well to bromocriptine.


Thank you so much. I'm sorry you're also going through this


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

futureshadows said:


> This was her late last year. Cute split cap rat.


She looks so sweet. I'm sorry you are going through this with her. Hugs.


----------

